# Help for my golf game bomb !



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

So I did a large buy from a fellow BOTL and had a few damaged sticks in the lot. I asked if anyone wanted them and @Fusion was one of the takers. I was just looking to unload those rotten sticks, I mean pass them along to someone who may want to try and save them..... but he had other ideas
Wife texts me today and asked "what did you order now"
Colin decided my golf game needed a little help so he sent some



A dozen balls and a nice new glove. The balls have an Engelhard logo stamped on them, which Colin tells me is the name of the guy Ian Flemming based the Bond movie Goldfinger on. Very cool.
Thanks bud - unnecessary but appreciated. I'll lose those balls in some of the nicer ponds and creeks of western NY golf courses !


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Nicely done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Difficult for me to Cigar bomb you (but im working on it) so i had those balls laying about and from your pics i knew you needed a glove :grin2: Hope you can use them.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Well played sir. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice drive!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That freakin great.. Hell of an idea

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Great job @Fusion that's a nice hit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Now that's cool! Great idea for a great dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks @Fusion for sparing us from seeing that old glove anymore!


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Grip it and rip it.
Great gift.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Very thoughtful indeed. Great.hit!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

FOUR!!...or is FORE!!?...IDK, I don't golf. LOL


----------

